# gold headed sleeper goby



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

So on Monday i went with a friend of mine that owns a 90g tank, which just finished cycling. 

He was gonna get his first additions to the tank after his clean up crew (hermits and snails) and got a gold headed sleeper goby and a skunk cleaner shrimp. 

The shrimp, thrives in its territory and the golden headed goby started to do its thing. It also made a cave in an unwanted position. I researched abit on the little fish and thought it would be nice to put one in my tank when it cycled. When i went back to my friends house however, the sleeper goby was hidden under its rock, for maybe 8 hours straight. 

He said its been acting like that since he put his hand in the tank. Will it stay like this or will it get used to his hand and chill out?[/b]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it eating? Is it doing well? What are your water parameters? This will help others answer your questions.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

hmm, i dont know his water parameters but it did eat when i was there and it did its little sand thing, where it shifts the sand through its mouth. but then it just kinda cowered away.


----------

